# H. Upman Conesseur No. 1



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

has anyone tried this cigar? I noticed that its on special in January and I was thinking of ordering a box.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Just do it great cigar


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

They are very good, jump on them and enjoy.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Very good mild smoke. I've read they gain strength with age, never had any last very long so I dunno :dude:


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree, do it!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Possibly my favorite regular release. Can't lose.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

In my top 5....a great cigar. I have heard of very few that dislike this cigar


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I am not a fan of H. Upmann at all. At All! But... I really like the Connoisseur No. 1 a lot. I actually had one this morning and really liked it. It was milder than I expected in the first part and changed a little through each third, with the final third being really very enjoyable. It's truly one of the cigars that I've almost burned myself on smoking it down to the nub.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like someone read my mind and did the legwork for me. I was wondering the same thing since the only Upmanns I've had experience with are mag 50's and it might have been that they were not in optimal smoking condition, but they didn't seem to really do it for me. Seeing the universal praise for the Connie #1s , I'll have to pull the trigger on a box...


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm working on making my way through the world of ISOM Robustos, and I've considered ordering some of these. Instead I wound up ordering a box of HURRs. I didn't want to double up on sticks that were too similar, so I just literally ordered some Bolivar Royal Coronas instead. Does anyone who's tried both the Connoisseur and the HURR know how they compare to each other? Sort of wishing I'd grabbed these instead after seeing some of the responses here.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Horsefeathers said:


> I'm working on making my way through the world of ISOM Robustos, and I've considered ordering some of these. Instead I wound up ordering a box of HURRs. I didn't want to double up on sticks that were too similar, so I just literally ordered some Bolivar Royal Coronas instead. Does anyone who's tried both the Connoisseur and the HURR know how they compare to each other? Sort of wishing I'd grabbed these instead after seeing some of the responses here.


I have not gotten into my RR box yet but the Boli RC is a solid smoke too.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Horsefeathers said:


> I'm working on making my way through the world of ISOM Robustos, and I've considered ordering some of these. Instead I wound up ordering a box of HURRs. I didn't want to double up on sticks that were too similar, so I just literally ordered some Bolivar Royal Coronas instead. Does anyone who's tried both the Connoisseur and the HURR know how they compare to each other? Sort of wishing I'd grabbed these instead after seeing some of the responses here.


All three you've mentioned are worthwhile box purchases in my opinion. I can't do much of a comparison between Connie 1 and RR but the few RR's I have had were great just not my preferred ring gauge. The boli's are a great smoke as well.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The 11 Connie 1 is still available and you will kick yourself for not having a few boxes


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Horsefeathers said:


> Sort of wishing I'd grabbed these instead after seeing some of the responses here.


I prefer the Connie 1's due to price; in terms of flavor, the HURR are absolutely stellar cigars, do not for a moment regret picking them up. If they were the same price, I would smoke the HURR more often, but at half the price, the Connie 1 becomes the best option for me.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Woo Hoo!! Just pulled the trigger on a box. Just too good of a deal to pass up...


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies / info Gents. I'll have no regrets and move the Connie No. 1 to the top of my short list.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

I love the 11 #1 so much I grabbed 3 boxes. oh wait what I ment to say was . they're awful no else should buy any.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Heath said:


> I love the 11 #1 so much I grabbed 3 boxes. oh wait what I ment to say was . they're awful no else should buy any.


damn dawgie...


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

ok, thanks guys, I'm in too!!!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

You won't be sorry you picked these up. I just wish they had cabs in stock. Anyone know if the Jan sale boxes are SLB or dress boxes?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rangerdavid said:


> has anyone tried this cigar? I noticed that its on special in January and I was thinking of ordering a box.


Great SEEGAR that gets stronger and better with age.
Go for it!
A Connie #1 with 5 years on it is a real treat!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

HIM said:


> You won't be sorry you picked these up. I just wish they had cabs in stock. Anyone know if the Jan sale boxes are SLB or dress boxes?


Hey Cole! I think they only come in SLB


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

protekk said:


> Hey Cole! I think they only come in SLB


Thanks Mike... I've never seen one box pressed but wasn't sure.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

pardon my ignorance, but what does SLB mean?


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

sliding lid box its the wood bix with the lid that slides out


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

rangerdavid said:


> pardon my ignorance, but what does SLB mean?


 and a dress bkx is the one that can be either wiid or card board covered with contact paper


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

here you go @rangerdavid one on left slb right dress box


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Its also worth mentioning dress boxes come box pressed while SLBs don't.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

protekk said:


> Hey Cole! I think they only come in SLB


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

This use to be a favorite of mine haven't had them in a few years. Like Tony mentioned with a few years on them the really blossom into a fantastic medium body smoke. Need to find who has the 11's on sale and pic up a box or 2. These were one of my 1st purchases when I first went to the dark side 25 years ago or so. Like they say you never forget your 1st love.


----------

